# Smart Repairing Wing Advice



## MAOR (Mar 25, 2012)

Lets just say the yellow area is where the primer is and the damage was.

Am I better off blending the clear in the green area? Or is it better to 3m scuff with a scotchbrite everything on the wing and lacquer the whole wing?

If it does come to blending in the green lines area, I take it I need to do the following.

3m scuff everything on the right side upto the green lines area
Basecoat the primed area
Lacquer into the green area flicking away and overlapping slightly onto the old clear.
Melting the new lacquer onto the old lacquer with blend spray.


----------



## Gretsch-drummer (Sep 17, 2010)

If you were to smart repair it and from what I learnt while working at a bodyshop is to always scotch further than you're going to paint + more. This minimises the risk of pulling the blend when you flat and polish it back up. You don't want to be just lacquering/fading out onto un-scotched paint.


----------



## MAOR (Mar 25, 2012)

Oh, I thought it was a case of getting clear over the old clear and melting the two?

Or is it a case of scotching wider then needed, clear it leaving some scotch area?

So it goes old clear....scotch......new clear.

And then you polish up the old clear, the scotch and new clear to make it all one clear?


----------



## MAOR (Mar 25, 2012)

Jesus titty christ


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

if you plan to keep the car key up the whole wing and clear it all , that way theres no fear of the edge showing up in the future as you polish the car etc 

a smart repairer would likley lose the edge over the arch ..


----------



## MAOR (Mar 25, 2012)

Yes the narrowest point.

But I take it a smart repairer wouldn't go to the extent of still scuffing the wing entirely? Would merely spray the base in and then clear it over slightly lapping into the old and melting it?


----------



## 4937Liam (Feb 4, 2010)

Clear the whole wing. there is no question here. a blend would stand out far too much on that dark colour! Honestly how much longer would it actually take.


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

You do realise a smart repair should be no bigger than a piece of A4 paper.
Depends what you want, im a smart repairer by trade and would fade the laquer out just above the arch, basically where you have put the green lines. But that area i would P3000 trizact that area just past where im using fade out, as that will be easier to polish than grey scotch that's been using used with something like g-matt. Your going to get mixed views in this some will say do the while wing others will say smart repair it, depends how confident you are at doing it.


----------



## MAOR (Mar 25, 2012)

4937Liam said:


> Clear the whole wing. there is no question here. a blend would stand out far too much on that dark colour! Honestly how much longer would it actually take.


That's not the car in question. The actual colour is black, sorry!


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

4937Liam said:


> Clear the whole wing. there is no question here. a blend would stand out far too much on that dark colour! Honestly how much longer would it actually take.


so you basically mean that a smart repairer, would not be able to blend that because its a dark colour, god knows how you think we blend and polish laquer on a black car. Sounds like the same old cliche there's no such thing as a good smart repair.


----------



## MAOR (Mar 25, 2012)

Andyb0127 said:


> You do realise a smart repair should be no bigger than a piece of A4 paper.
> Depends what you want, im a smart repairer by trade and would fade the laquer out just above the arch, basically where you have put the green lines. But that area i would P3000 trizact that area just past where im using fade out, as that will be easier to polish than grey scotch that's been using used with something like g-matt. Your going to get mixed views in this some will say do the while wing others will say smart repair it, depends how confident you are at doing it.


Ah right, so the clear goes nowhere near the old clear. It goes near to the patch of P3000. And you take the fader upto the p3000 area or over it?

To be honest everyone, I'm confused about where the end of the basecoat lands, and where the new clearcoat should land and the fadeout should land.


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

This link may help you it would be the same process you would use on your wing.


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

No point fading if the wing ends so soon afterwards.


----------



## Gretsch-drummer (Sep 17, 2010)

^How come he didn't scotch the panel? Or did he and I'm being dumb?


----------



## MAOR (Mar 25, 2012)

Yeah no scotching. He just polished up the area with a rag :S


----------



## MAOR (Mar 25, 2012)

This guy did the whole wing


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

MAOR said:


> This guy did the whole wing
> 
> Lackdoktor/PORSCHE /SmartRepair/MAIN LACKDOKTOR - YouTube


That was a smart repair to a quarter panel.


----------

